# Tunturi C425 Stepper/Climber machine?



## cdloental78 (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello. I've been looking for a stairmaster, treadmill, etc. to use in my house. It always too dark when I get home from work to ride which leaves me only getting 1-2 rides per week during the winter. 

Anyway.

I just found a guy selling a Tunturi C425i Stairmaster for $95. 
Is this a good deal? I cant find any product information online, but the newer models run for at least $600. 

Does anyone know abiout this model or the brand of machines in general?

any help is appreciated.
thanks.
Chris


----------



## montyw2 (Oct 19, 2004)

cdloental78 said:


> Hello. I've been looking for a stairmaster, treadmill, etc. to use in my house. It always too dark when I get home from work to ride which leaves me only getting 1-2 rides per week during the winter.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


I have 16 years experience (and counting) selling residential and commercial fitness equipment. We used to sell Tunturi many moons ago. They have been a non existant player in the specialty stores for the past 5-8 years. I think they've become more of a "box store" brand and their quality would be on par with what you would expect from a box store bicycle. Even when they were in the specialty stores they were considered "entry level".

If you can swing the $95 and the machine works, it sounds like it could be a fair deal.

Where do you live? I'm near Washington DC and happen to have a 3 year old Stairmaster 4400PT in really good shape that I'd part with for around $750. Brand new they are $2600.

Hope you find the information useful.


----------



## cdloental78 (Aug 4, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks for the detailed response! Unfortunately, i'm out here in california and i'm sure the shipping price would kill me! Also, $750 is a bit out of my price range. I'm pretty much trying to decide between a trainer and a stairmaster or excercise bike.

Thanks again
- Chris




montyw2 said:


> I have 16 years experience (and counting) selling residential and commercial fitness equipment. We used to sell Tunturi many moons ago. They have been a non existant player in the specialty stores for the past 5-8 years. I think they've become more of a "box store" brand and their quality would be on par with what you would expect from a box store bicycle. Even when they were in the specialty stores they were considered "entry level".
> 
> If you can swing the $95 and the machine works, it sounds like it could be a fair deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## montyw2 (Oct 19, 2004)

If you're looking to stay on a budget I'd recommend a rear wheel trainer, rollers or maybe a used Concept 2 "B" or "C" model.

I have all of the above and the Stairmaster in my basement and the stepper gets used the least. Right now I'm into riding rollers, they are awesome and are really helping my spin and raising my cadence. They're fun too.
A rear wheel trainer would allow you to watch TV, do one leg drills, daydream and such as you work out, the rollers will take time before I can do all that.
The Concept 2's work many similar muscles that will benefit your cycling. Lower back, full leg muscles, upper back, arm strength and explosiveness are all involved on the rower.
Personally, I just don't see lots of cross over benefits on the stepper and that's why mine is for sale.

Best of luck to you.


----------

